# Subwoofer recommendations



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm about ready to make the next step with my sound system and add a subwoofer. 

Right now I have:

YAMAHA RX-V377 5.1-Channel A/V Home Theater Receiver 

And 

Yamaha NS-BP101 HiFi bookshelf speakers

I'm looking to add the subwoofer to get that deep bass for moving watching and for music playing. I saw a good deal (I think) on Accessories4less for a Boston Acoustics subwoofer:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...3345592a403b2f4a37a59384e7ab28f02be1";i:1;N;}

With shipping I would get it for 140. Plus they are throwing in a free 24 foot cable for it right now. 

That's around my price range. Any thoughts? It seems to have great reviews on crutchfield, and 60% off sounds good to me. I mainly want that extra punch for the deep bass (in movies like inception and dark knight), as well as for great bass in music to really feel the music. 

I think I would probably be satisfied with most subs, so I'm really looking for a great value.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

Another option near that price range is the Dayton Sub 1200:

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629

With the coupon "save10" it'll be $119 shipped.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

scottyent said:


> I'm looking to add the subwoofer to get that deep bass for moving watching and for music playing. I saw a good deal (I think) on Accessories4less for a Boston Acoustics subwoofer:
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...3345592a403b2f4a37a59384e7ab28f02be1";i:1;N;}
> 
> With shipping I would get it for 140.


Unfortunately $140 won't get you anywhere near 'deep bass for movie watching', so if that's truly your goal I'm afraid it will require quite a bit more of a financial commitment. It also depends heavily on how large your room is (HxWxD), so that has to be factored in as well. If you could supply that information it would be a good start.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

wasser said:


> Another option near that price range is the Dayton Sub 1200: http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629 With the coupon "save10" it'll be $119 shipped.


That seems like a great deal as well! A little cheaper, also great reviews, and a bigger subwoofer. I'll definitely be considering it thanks!


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

theJman said:


> Unfortunately $140 won't get you anywhere near 'deep bass for movie watching', so if that's truly your goal I'm afraid it will require quite a bit more of a financial commitment. It also depends heavily on how large your room is (HxWxD), so that has to be factored in as well. If you could supply that information it would be a good start.


Yeah, I was expecting this type of response on an audiophile kind of forum  what I mean is, that is my budget, and at this point I wouldn't really invest more than that on just a subwoofer. I live in an apartment for one, so earth shattering bass wouldn't even be utilized for fear of making my neighbors hate me haha

The room that it will be in is about 8-10 feet high, tapered ceiling. The depth from the couch to the projector screen is just over 12 feet, and the width of the room I would guess to be about 24 feet. The sound system set up is on one side of the room though. 

I know I won't get the best sound in the world for my budget, but I'm sure there are some pretty good subwoofers that will definitely add to my sound system and make movie watching that much more enjoyable... Would you agree?


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

That's my current setup!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

scottyent said:


> The room that it will be in is about 8-10 feet high, tapered ceiling. The depth from the couch to the projector screen is just over 12 feet, and the width of the room I would guess to be about 24 feet. The sound system set up is on one side of the room though.


A subwoofer 'sees' all the space between physical boundaries, not just what might be designated as the HT area, so the entire area comes into play. What are the dimensions of the contiguous space?



scottyent said:


> I know I won't get the best sound in the world for my budget, but I'm sure there are some pretty good subwoofers that will definitely add to my sound system and make movie watching that much more enjoyable... Would you agree?


Not necessarily.  An active subwoofer is comprised of an amplifier, cabinet and driver, which is an awful lot of parts for $140. If your room is small enough the Dayton Audio SUB-1200 might prove to be all you need, so it's definitely one to consider.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Might be able to find a true sub (Rythmik, SVS, etc) used for a reasonable price


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have 2 of the sub 1200's and am very happy with them. Good bass at a great price, go for it!


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Dougme57 said:


> I have 2 of the sub 1200's and am very happy with them. Good bass at a great price, go for it!


Two of them?! I think I'll stick with one for now


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

theJman said:


> A subwoofer 'sees' all the space between physical boundaries, not just what might be designated as the HT area, so the entire area comes into play. What are the dimensions of the contiguous space? Not necessarily.  An active subwoofer is comprised of an amplifier, cabinet and driver, which is an awful lot of parts for $140. If your room is small enough the Dayton Audio SUB-1200 might prove to be all you need, so it's definitely one to consider.


The space is as I described! The only additional area is the very small kitchen back where I took the photo, so I guess that would be a consideration as well. That's probably 6x4 in space though. 

I think I'm going to stick to the dayton audio one for now, and hopefully it meets my needs.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree for his situation, I have a huge open basement 65'x17'
.


----------

